# Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. November 2010)

Heute kam sie an: *Die Slammer 260 *:l

In den nächsten Wochen werde ich sie diversen Hardcoretests unterziehen (Jiggen, Faulenzen, Spinnfischen mit Wobblern und Blinkern und Ansitzangeln) und immer wieder mal berichten.

Heute nur mal die ersten Eindrücke. Hier ist das gute Stück:





Erste Trockentests machten einen ordentlichen Eindruck. Es wackelt nichts, die Bügelfeder bringt ordentlich Spannung, die Bremse ist über einen unglaublich weiten Bereich verstellbar. Der Lauf ist weich und recht ruhig, wenn auch nicht ganz so leicht, wie ich das von anderen Rollen her kenne. Mal sehen, vielleicht braucht die Rolle ein wenig, um einzulaufen, vielleicht ist das Fett auch ein wenig dick aufgetragen (vermute ich eher).

Interessant war der Gewichtstest:




340 Gramm sollte die Rolle wiegen, es sind aber gute 10 Gramm mehr. Sowas sollte eigentlich nicht vorkommen.

Und zu Guter Letzt ein Hinweis auf eventuelle Gesundheitsschäden durch verwendete Chemikalien. Sowas hab ich auch noch nirgends gelesen!




So, das wars für heute auch schon, weitere Postings werden folgen!
#h


----------



## Ines (6. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Hol was raus, Steffen!


----------



## Lorenz (6. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Und zu Guter Letzt ein Hinweis auf eventuelle Gesundheitsschäden durch verwendete Chemikalien. Sowas hab ich auch noch nirgends gelesen!



Das steht auch auf Kunstköderverpackungen aus den USA (wenn Blei drin ist)...


----------



## bobbl (6. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Mein Tippu wirst nix zu bemängeln haben


----------



## u-see fischer (6. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> vielleicht ist das Fett auch ein wenig dick aufgetragen (vermute ich eher).
> 
> Interessant war der Gewichtstest:
> 
> 340 Gramm sollte die Rolle wiegen, es sind aber gute 10 Gramm mehr. Sowas sollte eigentlich nicht vorkommen.



Vielleicht sind da ja ca. 12 g Fett in der Rolle.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Lass die Bremse im Drill singen!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Kleiner Nachtrag:
Es klang wohl schon mal an, nun habe ich selbst gemerkt, dass die Slammer einen sehr dicken Rollenfuß hat. In den RH meiner Powermesh (dürfte ein 18er sein) passt sie jedenfalls nur ganz knapp.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

So, dann die Frage nach der Schnurverlegung...
#c

Es heißt ja immer, dass die Slammer Geflecht grottenmäßig verlegt. Hier also das Ergebnis:




Es handelt sich um eine 17er Fireline, von Hand aufgespult. 
Drunter ca. 25m 30er Mono als Füllschnur. So schlecht sieht das doch gar nicht aus!
Den Test hat sie jedenfalls bestanden!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (6. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Das finde ich ja klasse, dass du das Dingen in die Mangel nimmst, da weiß ich wenigstens, was ich von halten kann.
Sonst nutztest du ja, wie ich auch, eine Passion zum Spinnfischen und kamst zu einem ähnlichen Fazit, von daher #6.

Die Slammer steht schon ne Weile auf meiner Wunschliste, aber noch habe ich mir keine angeschafft. Mein Budget für Angelkram ist weit ausgereizt und vor die Anschaffung einer Slammer, hat sich eine Mitchell Elite Spin gedrängelt, die zugleich mein Weihnachtsgeschenk ist.#c

Bin mal gespannt, was du noch so berichten wirst.
Aus was ist eigentlich die Halterung des Schnurfangbügels sowie des Schnurlaufröllchens?
Kannst du dazu ne sichere Aussage treffen?

Bei vielen "Ganzmetallrollen" sind nämlich gerade diese Bauteile aus Plastik:v, von wegen Ganzmetallrolle.


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Moin Steffen!

Dann mal zu! Ich bin durch mit der Rolle... 

Das geilste an den Slammer Rollen sind eh die Bremsen, bzw der Sound der kreischenden Bremse beim Abzug eines gescheiten Dorsches oder Seelachses.

Hier nochmal ein Bilder zur Schnurverlegung, dolle ist das wirklich nicht- reichen tut es aber.


----------



## Freelander (6. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Oh je,Ihr zeigt hier ja alle die China Modelle.
Ich hätte mich gefreut wenn ich hier noch ein USA Modell gesehen hätte.
Leider scheint es die ja nur noch selten zu geben.
Ich kann Gott sei dank noch sagen das ich eine habe und auch nicht weggebe.:q#6


----------



## Colophonius (6. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Hey

Ich freu mich auf den Test 

Mit der Warnung:
Auf einem Exori-Wobbler von mir stand letztens eine Warnung vor scharfen Haken, also ungewöhnliche Warnungen sind in der USA an der Tagesordnung (ich denke fast jeder kennt die Story von der Frau die eion sehr hohes Schmerzensgeld bekommen hat, weil auf dem Kaffeeautomaten nicht stand, dass der Kaffee heiß ist und sie sich verbrüht hat)


----------



## chxxstxxxx (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Freelander schrieb:


> Oh je,Ihr zeigt hier ja alle die China Modelle.
> Ich hätte mich gefreut wenn ich hier noch ein USA Modell gesehen hätte.
> Leider scheint es die ja nur noch selten zu geben.
> Ich kann Gott sei dank noch sagen das ich eine habe und auch nicht weggebe.:q#6


Und jetzt erklär mir doch mal bitte was genau der Unterschied zwischen dem USA und dem China Modell ist und in wie fern das USA-Modell anders/besser sein soll. Das höre ich nämlich immer wieder, aber erklären konnte es mir noch niemand.

Und bevor jemand fragt: Ja. Ich kenne die Unterschiede.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



christian36 schrieb:


> Und jetzt erklär mir doch mal bitte was genau der Unterschied zwischen dem USA und dem China Modell ist und in wie fern das USA-Modell anders/besser sein soll. Das höre ich nämlich immer wieder, aber erklären konnte es mir noch niemand.
> 
> Und bevor jemand fragt: Ja. Ich kenne die Unterschiede.



Verarbeitung?!!
Bei US- Modell:
- Gehäusedeckel auch innen lackiert
- keine losen Schrauben(z.B. die am Excenter)
- geringere Toleranzen
- ...

Die alten Slammer kosteten mal das zwei bis dreifache der Chinakracher, das hat schon seine Gründe gehabt.
Der Handel will einem weiß machen, dass die jetzigen so billig seien, weil die Lohnkosten in China geringer sind und der Endkunde nicht mehr bereit sei, für ein veraltetes Rollenkonzept ohne Schnickschnack, soviel zu bezahlen.|uhoh:#d
Wer's glaubt wird seelig, ich jedenfalls nicht!#d


----------



## BigEarn (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Viel Spaß beim Testen. Fische die Slammer mit Softbaits seit einem Jahr vom Kayak im Salzwasser. Bis jetzt gibts trotz mangelhafter Pflege nichts zu beanstanden #6Andere, durchaus teurere Modelle bekannter Firmen haben nach weitaus kürzerer Zeit schlapp gemacht.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Verarbeitung?!!
> Bei US- Modell:
> - Gehäusedeckel auch innen lackiert
> - keine losen Schrauben(z.B. die am Excenter)


Da waren auch die "Made in U.S.A"-Modelle nicht gefeit.



> - geringere Toleranzen


Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, weil ich keine Möglichkeit habe auf Mikrometer zu messen.



> Die alten Slammer kosteten mal das zwei bis dreifache der Chinakracher, das hat schon seine Gründe gehabt.


Ja. Nämlich keinen Vertrieb in Europa. Für z. B. Fin-Nor's bezahlte man vor einigen Jahren noch gut das vierfache.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> vor die Anschaffung einer Slammer, hat sich eine Mitchell Elite Spin gedrängelt, die zugleich mein Weihnachtsgeschenk ist.#c


 
Bei Schirmer?
Dann hast du mir das letzte Exemplar vor der Nase weggeschnappt? :c

Aber keine Sorge, Ersatz ist schon unterwegs!
(Danke Andi!!!)




Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, was du noch so berichten wirst.
> Aus was ist eigentlich die Halterung des Schnurfangbügels sowie des Schnurlaufröllchens?
> Kannst du dazu ne sichere Aussage treffen?


 
Beide Teile scheinen tatsächlich aus Plastik zu sein!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Bei Schirmer?
> Dann hast du mir das letzte Exemplar vor der Nase weggeschnappt? :c ...


Neee, dort kam ich auch schon zu spät! Der Andi(Prof. Tinca) war so freundlich mir seine zu verkaufen.



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> ...Beide Teile scheinen tatsächlich aus Plastik zu sein!



Na toll, ein wichtiges Kaufargument weniger.
Damit kotzen mich an der Rolle schon drei Sachen an:
- die besagten Bügelhalter aus Plaste
- die nicht ausschaltbare Rücklaufsperre
- die goldene Bling- Bling- Optik, als sei sie für den orientalischen Markt bestimmt:v


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Aus Plastik?

Das wäre ein Ding!|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen.#c
Probier mal mit einer Stahlspitze vorsichtig eine Winzigkeit Material abzutragen.|rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Wo ist da Plastik?


----------



## BigEarn (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Na toll, ein wichtiges Kaufargument weniger.
> Damit kotzen mich an der Rolle schon drei Sachen an:
> - die besagten Bügelhalter aus Plaste*
> - die nicht ausschaltbare Rücklaufsperre*
> - die goldene Bling- Bling- Optik, als sei sie für den orientalischen Markt bestimmt:v



Wofür man diese Errungenschaft braucht, hat sich mir bis heute nicht erschlossen #c Meine anderen Rollen haben sie, aber ich hab sie nie benötigt. Beim Kayakfischen und Salzwasser bin ich froh, dass die Slammer dieses Detail nicht hat, denn bei 2 von 3 anderen Rollen, die ich dabei geschrottet habe, war genau diese Stelle der Schwachpunkt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Er drillt doch über den Rücklauf.

Gerade darum ist als "erzieherische Massnahme" so eine Rolle angebracht.#6:q:q:q:q


----------



## zorra (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Moin experten.
...stehe gerade vor dem Kauf einer Rolle zum gufieren habe gehört das die S-Penn wohl schwerer ist wie die sogenannten Topprollen.. was mir nichts ausmacht aber sie sehr,sehr gut sein soll(z.B.Getriebe) auch im leichten Bereich z.b 4000 Bereich....kann man das so stehen lassen????????#6
gr.zorra


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

So, heute war der erste kurze Praxistest angesagt. Gefangen habe ich nichts, allerdings ist das am RMD-Kanal eher der Normalzustand. Die Rolle machte beim Faulenzen mit 10-14 Gramm Köpfen schon mal eine hervorragende Figur. Ich merkte beim Kurbeln teilweise kaum, dass da ein Köder dran war. 

Einen ärgerlichen Schönheitsfehler habe ich dann aber doch entdeckt: Die Schnur klemmte sich ein paar mal zwischen Schnurlaufröllchen und Halterung, im Bild mit dem roten Strich markiert. 





Nicht weiter schlimm, aber dennoch...
Eigentlich müßte den Entwicklern beim Prototypentest sowas auffallen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Wo ist da Plastik?...



Mir geht es um das rot umrandete Bauteil, ich würde es als Schnurlaufröllchen- und Schnurfangbügelhalterung bezeichnen.
Dieses Teil und das gegenüberliegende Gegenstück am Rotor, da ist nun die Frage, ob es aus Plaste oder Leichtmetalllegierung ist.;+
Ob Plaste oder nicht, will ich ja eben von dir oder Kohlmeise wissen!#c
Ihr besitzt die Rolle bereits und solltet es wissen und ich will es wissen, bevor ich sie kaufe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Bei meiner Slammer sind beide Teile NICHT aus Kunststoff (Plaste).
Das kannst du aber auch ganz leicht VOR dem Kauf beim Händler überprüfen.

Und was "Bling-Bling-Optik" angeht, es ist wohl so das sich die Slammer an der Optik der Spinfisher-Rollen orientiert und diese sind nun mal in alter Penn-Tradition, schwarzer Body und goldene Spule.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Bei meiner Slammer sind beide Teile NICHT aus Kunststoff (Plaste).
> Das kannst du aber auch ganz leicht VOR dem Kauf beim Händler überprüfen.



Welche hast du denn? China- oder USA- Modell?
Vor mehr als 4 Jahren gekauft?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Meine ist ca. 1,5Jahre alt.


----------



## Nolfravel (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Moinsen,

Ist ne schöne Rolle, wie ich finde.

Dein besagtes Problem mit dem Einklemmen der Schnur habe ich nicht.
Weder beim Truttenärgern noch beim faulenzen.




Jan Peter


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Okay, dann gehe ich mal davon aus, dass auf deinem Rollenfuß entweder keine Aufschrift ist, oder Made in China drauf steht, womit die Herkunft klar wäre.
Eine glänzend und nicht matte goldene Kurbel outet sie ebenfalls als Schlitzaugenrolle, falls du es nicht wusstest.
Mal gespannt, wer noch eine besitzt und bestätigen kann, dass die Bügelhalter aus Metall sind.(nicht dass es welche mit Metall und Modelle mit Plastik gibt)#c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Wo meine Slammer360 produziert wurde war/ist mir sehr wohl bekannt. Steht schießlich auf dem Karton.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Wo meine Slammer360 produziert wurde war/ist mir sehr wohl bekannt. Steht schießlich auf dem Karton.



Schön, wenn du es mir hier auch verräts, hätte ich auch was davon.|rolleyes


----------



## jkc (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Hi, also an den besagten Stellen ist kein Plastik.

Das sich die Schnur hinters Schnurlaufröllchen zieht habe ich bei meiner 360er auch schon erlebt, allerdings nur im Winter, wenn sich die Schnurführung auf dem Röllchen mit Eis zugetzt hatte...

Grüße JK


----------



## Nolfravel (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Bei mir ist auch Metall.



Jan Peter


----------



## Ulli3D (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Mal eine Frage an den TE: "Was ist denn an diesem Test ultimativ?" Da gibt es ja von ihm noch so einen "ultimativen" Test, der mit einem echten, nachvollziehbaren, Test auch nichts zu tun hat.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Danke für die Hinweise hinsichtlich Materialinfo Bügelhalterung.
Somit ist es doch ziemlich wahrscheinlich, dass sich Kohlmeise verguckt hat.
Ansonsten ist er der Erste, an dessen Slammer die Teile aus Plastik sind.#t


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Ist ne schöne Rolle, wie ich finde.


 

Finde ich auch. Sieht halt aus nach ... einer Slammer.
Ist doch auch mal was anderes als die ganze Reihe der Arcklone.

Und, ich gebs zu, eine Rolle, die SLAMMER heißt, muss man einfach sein eigen nennen. 

Man denke: To slam = wuchten, bomben...

Irgendwie kultig der Name!
#6


----------



## angler1996 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Torsk
Wenn ich mir das Bild anschaue, sieht das Schnurlaufröllchen und Bügel irgendwie angegriffen aus, täuscht das vom Foto?
Danke und 
Gruß A.


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Moin!

Sieht nur so aus, das sind Finger/Öltapser.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (8. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an den TE: "Was ist denn an diesem Test ultimativ?" Da gibt es ja von ihm noch so einen "ultimativen" Test, der mit einem echten, nachvollziehbaren, Test auch nichts zu tun hat.


 
Sowas habe ich mich auf gefragt 

Wenn es ein ultimativer Hartcore Test wäre... Fische nur über die Rolle reinkurbeln (also kein Pumpen), Test der Bremse - ordentliche Schnur rauf, ans Auto knoten und die Bremse glühen lassen 

Ein wenig faulenzen, usw. ist ja noch keine Belastung, Pilken und alles wo richtig Druck rauf kommt ist für mich als Salzangler wichtig.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (8. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Das mit dem "Ans Auto kurbeln und losfahren" hab ich letztes Jahr gaudihalber mit (m)einer 360er Slammer gemacht; die Spule war mit 0,17mm Fireline gefüllt (randvoll) und die Bremse war so eingestellt, dass man sich die Schnur um die Hand wickeln und etwas fester dran ziehen musste damit die Bremse löste. Die Spule war zwar danach ziemlich warm, aber funktionieren tut sie noch immer.

Bevor jemand fragt wie man auf so eine Idee kommt: Ich wollte einen neuen Klingelton für mein Handy und jeder der weiß wie die Bremse einer Slammer schreit, der kann sich auch vorstellen wie das als Klingelton kommt


----------



## Janbr (8. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Also ich bin jetzt extra in den Keller gegangen. Meine Slammer 560 ist noch Made in USA und die besagten Teile sind aus Metall.

Allerdings hat sie den wirklich ultimativen Test bestanden. Sie liegt seit ca. 4 Jahren in einer Kiste in diversen Lagerhallen und Containern rum. Das hat dazu gefuehrt, das das Geflecht das drauf ist schimmelt. Aber der Rolle fehlt nix. Die Bremse arbeitet nach wie vor sehr gut und fein. Kein Ruckeln, gar nix. Da hat es einige andere Rollen schlimmer erwischt...

Gruss

jan


----------



## Gerd II (8. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Hallo Kohlmeise,

Dein hier genanntes Problem hatte ich voriges Jahr auch.
Es hat mir in Norwegen sogar zweimal die Schnur gekappt.
Und das ist bei der Geflochtenen ärgerlich und teuer.
Hatte sie dieses Jahr nur als Ersatz bei. Beim stolzen Kauf
hätte ich mir nicht träumen lassen ,das ich sie ein Jahr später nur als Ersatz mitnehmen würde.
Einige Berichte dazu findest Du auch unter ' Problem mit Penn Slammer' oder so.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Algon (8. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Hallo,

hier die Slammer mal von innen. (360)




http://www.anglerboard.de/board/blog_attachment.php?attachmentid=98&d=1262526529



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/blog_attachment.php?attachmentid=101&d=1262526556





MfG Algon


----------



## klappe (8. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Eine glänzend und nicht matte goldene Kurbel outet sie ebenfalls als *Schlitzaugenrolle*, falls du es nicht wusstest.



warum kann man solche äußerungen nicht vermeiden??
im ernst es gibts sehr viele menschen mit mandelförmigen augen,  denen du nicht recht tust! 

man kann das ganze aber wirklich angenehmer ausdrücken


----------



## chxxstxxxx (8. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Wenn sich ein Japaner, Chinese, Thai, .. sich wegen der Aussage diskriminiert fühlt, wird er sich sicher zu Wort melden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Muss man jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen?

In der gewohnten Ausdrucksweise gibt es wohl regionale als auch mentale Unterschiede.

Das hilft dem Thema aber auch nicht.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen heissen die "Mandelaugenträger" in jedem Aktionfilm so.#h|supergri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Schön, wenn du es mir hier auch verräts, hätte ich auch was davon.|rolleyes




Also, da Du es ja genau wissen willst, die Rolle ist "Made in China". :m
Das steht aber nicht auf dem Karton, sondern auf einem kleinen Aufkleber auf dem Rollenfuß. Sorry, mein Fehler.
Auch habe ich nochmal auf die Rechnung geschaut, ich habe die Rolle im Okt.2008 gekauft...ist also schon über 2 Jahre alt und nicht wie ich irrtümlich schrieb "erst" 1,5 Jahre. 

Aber wie gesagt, ich bin mit der Rolle sehr zufrieden. Sie läuft jedoch eher unter der Rubrik "robustes Arbeitstier" als "filigrane High End Rolle". Dessen sollte man sich im Vorfeld schon bewusst sein. 

Das Problem mit der eingeklemmten Schnur hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht. 
Ich habe nach kurzer Zeit lediglich die Schnur gewechselt, von einer 15lb PowerPro (es wird auf der Verpackung kein Durchmesser angegeben) auf eine 0,15mm Powerline Red Royal. Mit der PowerPro hatte ich sehr viele Perücken und die doch sehr dünne Schnur wurde nicht so gut aufgewickelt. 
Das ist bei der Powerline anders, zum einen habe ich keine Perücken mehr und auch das Wickelbild ist um Welten besser im Gegensatz zur PowerPro.
Ich muss aber auch sagen das die Powerline um einiges dicker ist.


Ein einklemmen am Schnurlaufröllchen gab es aber, wie oben schon geschrieben, mit beiden Schnüren nie.
Eventuell sollte mal, wenn nicht schon geschehen, überprüft werden ob die Schraube des Scnurlaufröllchens richtig fest ist.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (8. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Also, da Du es ja genau wissen willst, die Rolle ist "Made in China". :m
> Das steht aber nicht auf dem Karton, sondern auf einem kleinen Aufkleber auf dem Rollenfuß. Sorry, mein Fehler.
> Auch habe ich nochmal auf die Rechnung geschaut, ich habe die Rolle im Okt.2008 gekauft...ist also schon über 2 Jahre alt und nicht wie ich irrtümlich schrieb "erst" 1,5 Jahre. ...



Ja das war/ist mir wichtig, denn wenn ich mir heute eine Slammer kaufen will, wird es  garantiert eine Chinarolle sein, da im Handel nichts anderes mehr rumfährt.
Von daher ist für mich wichtig zu wissen, was die Chinaslammer taugt und was nicht und deine Aussage hilft mir dabei, mich zu entscheiden.#6




Stuffel schrieb:


> ...Aber wie gesagt, ich bin mit der Rolle sehr zufrieden. Sie läuft jedoch eher unter der Rubrik "robustes Arbeitstier" als "filigrane High End Rolle". Dessen sollte man sich im Vorfeld schon bewusst sein....


Das ist okay, ich bräuchte sie auch als Alltagsschlampe für's Grobe, allso nix mit großartig Pflege.
Sie soll Knecht unter meinen Fingern sein, Sommer wie Winter tadellos, bedingungslos funktionieren unter widrigen Bedingungen.



Stuffel schrieb:


> ....Das Problem mit der eingeklemmten Schnur hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht.
> Ich habe nach kurzer Zeit lediglich die Schnur gewechselt, von einer 15lb PowerPro (es wird auf der Verpackung kein Durchmesser angegeben) auf eine 0,15mm Powerline Red Royal. Mit der PowerPro hatte ich sehr viele Perücken und die doch sehr dünne Schnur wurde nicht so gut aufgewickelt...


Das ist ärgerlich, denn ich fische für gewönlich mit der Power Pro, in selten dicker als 10lbs.
Hat jemand gleiche Erfahrungen gemacht???;+#c


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Für so dünne Schnüre (und vermutlich Süsswasser) brauchste doch keine Slammer.

Da gibts doch filigranere Modelle mit besserer Verlegung.|rolleyes


----------



## Gerd II (8. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Hallo Stuffel,

hab gleich noch mal meine Rolle rausgesucht.
Ist von 02/09. Auf dem Rollenfuß sind keine Angaben.
Das einzigste was ich gefunden habe, ist auf dem Karton
irgendwas mit Staates of California. Aber nichts mit Made in .... .
Laut Gerlinger soll es eines der letzten US-Modelle gewesen sein. Aber wer weiss?
Kurbel und Spule sind zwar blank , aber eher matt (nicht wie verchromt).

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Sensitivfischer (8. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Für so dünne Schnüre (und vermutlich Süsswasser) brauchste doch keine Slammer.
> 
> Da gibts doch filigranere Modelle mit besserer Verlegung.|rolleyes



Na lass mal hören.
Mir kam die Slammer deshalb in den Sinn, weil sie als robust gilt, und eben keine Bügelhalterung aus Plaste hat und das zu einem sehr günstigen Preis.
Wenn ich mir für die Kohle ne Shimanski kaufe, habe ich wieder ne Schnurlaufröllchenhalterung aus Plaste, wo die Geflochtene einschneiden kann.
Da kann ich auch mit meiner Kaffemühlen- Arc weiterfischen(weiterleiern) und mich drüber ärgern, dass sie für jahrellanges Spinnfischen scheinbar nicht konzipiert ist.#c


----------



## Algon (8. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Gerd II schrieb:


> Laut Gerlinger soll es eines der letzten US-Modelle gewesen sein. Aber wer weiss?
> Kurbel und Spule sind zwar blank , aber eher matt (nicht wie verchromt).
> 
> Gruß Gerd


 
Woher, steht auf dem Rollenfuß. wenn nicht dann ist sie wohl "Made in China".
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4073/4752559978_f69a49bb87_b.jpg


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Fangen denn die China Modelle schlecher? Wohl kaum ...
Kurbeln diese schlechter? Wohl kaum ... die meisten wissen gar nicht, woher ihre Rolle kommt und angeln ganz glücklich damit ....


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

@Sensi


Was für `ne Arc haste denn?
Meine laufen Top!

Ich habe aktuell (an Spinnruten) zwei Blue`s, eine Daiwa Laguna,2 Daiwa Caprice, Quantum Kinetic 10 PTi-A und hatte Penn Sargus, Ryobi Excia, Kitchell Adfvanced Blade Alu . . usw.

Es gibt aber sicher auch noch andere. Abu 7xx,Sorön . ..

Alles schöne Alu-Rollen mit Power und einer guten Schnurverlegung.

So`ne Slammer würde ich mir nur fürs Salzwasser holen.#h


----------



## Gerd II (8. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Nee,da steht bei mir nix.
Wird vielleicht doch schon eine Kopie sein.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Algon (8. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Fangen denn die China Modelle schlecher? Wohl kaum ...
> Kurbeln diese schlechter? Wohl kaum ... die meisten wissen gar nicht, woher ihre Rolle kommt und angeln ganz glücklich damit ....


 
habe damit auch kein Problem. Für den alten Preis hätte ich mir auch keine gekauft.


----------



## Algon (8. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Gerd II schrieb:


> Nee,da steht bei mir nix.
> Wird vielleicht doch schon eine Kopie sein.
> 
> Gruß Gerd


 
dat ist *keine* Kopie, die wird nur woanders gebaut.


----------



## Gerd II (8. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Ja Algon ,aber da denkt man,man hat sich für Norwegen eine gute Rolle gekauft. und dann zerschneidet die einen mehr Schnur wie die Rolle gekostet hat.Da bist de doch sauer.
Denkst hast die gelobte Rolle gekauft und dann das.
Vielleicht wäre das mit dem der``Echten`` nicht passiert.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Algon (8. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Gerd II schrieb:


> *Vielleicht* wäre das mit dem der``Echten`` nicht passiert.
> 
> Gruß Gerd


 
*Vielleicht* wäre Dir bei der "Echten" die Kurbel gebrochen.#c



MfG Algon


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Ein einklemmen am Schnurlaufröllchen gab es aber, wie oben schon geschrieben, mit beiden Schnüren nie.
> Eventuell sollte mal, wenn nicht schon geschehen, überprüft werden ob die Schraube des Scnurlaufröllchens richtig fest ist.


 

Hab ich schon gemacht. Die ist fest. man sieht da mit bloßem Auge auch keinen Schlitz oder so. Vielleicht liegts an der Fireline, die ist nämlich platt wie ne Flunder. Kann schon sein, dass sich eine echte Rundgeflochtene nicht festklemmt. Na, mal sehen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

So weit mir das bekannt ist ist es wohl so wie Algon schreibt und man es auch auf dem Foto sieht. 
Bei den Rollen "Made in USA" ist es auf dem Rollenfuß "eingegossen", außerdem ist es auf dem Karton sehr gut ersichtlich. Die Amis sind da sehr Patriotisch.


----------



## Gerd II (8. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Na dann weiß ich jetzt auch ,wo meine her ist.
Mein Karton sieht ganz anders aus,
danke.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Gerd II schrieb:


> Na dann weiß ich jetzt auch ,wo meine her ist.
> Mein Karton sieht ganz anders aus,
> danke.
> 
> Gruß Gerd




Sein Karton ist vonna Multi . . .

Es ging nur um das made in USA  . . .:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Genau so ist es. Und neben dem Karton platzieren die Amis einen Eindeutigen Herkunftsnachweis, bei Made in USA, auch noch IMMER auf der Rolle.


----------



## GuidoOo (8. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Bin mit meiner Penn auch mehr als zufrieden.
Benutz sie zum Schleppfischen und zum Gummilappenwerfen ab 16cm.
Zudem hat sie schon die ein oder andere Tour auf der Ostsee mitgemacht und läuft immer noch wie ne 1 #6.

Und Ouhja! Der Sound der Rollenbremse ist wirklich ein Genuss für sich 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPzmqu3y5FA

PS: Dumm nur, dass mir ausgerechnet das ein Fauxpas unterläuft. Das ertse und letzte mal hfftl


----------



## Sensitivfischer (8. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @Sensi
> 
> 
> Was für `ne Arc haste denn?
> ...



Die berühmt berüchtigte Rote und ne Spro Passion.
Beide haben Lagerprobleme, eiern daher in der Kurbel und machen Mahlgeräusche. 
Habe sie auch schon geputzt und mit Qauntum Hot Sauce Kit verarztet, half nur vorrübergehend.
Mein Händler hat mir Kugellager geordert, da warte ich nun schon fast ein halbes Jahr drauf.
So schön die Bremsen der Spro/Ryobi Arcs laufen und die Schnurverlegung geil ist, aber wenn ich eines hasse, dann unzuverlässiges Gerät, das einfach so kaputt geht.:r
Bis jetzt hat noch jede Rolle an die zehn Jahre gehalten, eine Frechheit dass die Spro's schon nach nem halben Jahrzehnt kaputt gehen.:q
Nee ganz im Ernst ich liebäugle auch mit einer ABU Sorön STX, aber die ist eigentlich teurer als mir lieb ist.


----------



## Milano (9. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Hallo Slammer-Fans,
ich besitze außschließlich Slammer Rollen; von der 260iger bis zur 760iger, ebenfalls die LiveLiner 4600 und 5600. In meinem langen Anglerleben habe ich schon sämtliche Rollen (DAM, Quantum, Shimano, Cormoran u.a.) mal besessen. Warum ich mich dann für die Slammer entschieden habe war ganz allein das Innenleben. Darin ist alles aus Metall; es geht einfach nichts kaputt und auf die Rollen, ob im Salz-oder Süßwasser, ist immer Verlass.
Nun zu den China-Produkten. Auch davon besitze ich 4 Stück.
Da ich die Rollen alle zwei bis drei Jahre komplett zerlege und warte kann ich nur sagen: Es gibt darin keinen Unterschied. Das Einzigste was bei den China-Produkten zu bemängel ist, ist, dass die Fettung einfach "saumäßig" ist. Dies kann man leicht beheben, indem man die neue Rolle gleich zu Anfang fettet; dann hat man für Jahre Ruhe.
Da ich sowohl im Süßwasser als auch an der Ostsee jedes Jahr angele benutze ich nur das rote Penn-Fett.


----------



## Algon (9. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Milano schrieb:


> benutze ich nur das rote Penn-Fett.


Rot? Ich kenne und benutze nur das Blaue.

MfG Algon


----------



## Sammler (9. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Interessiere mich auch schon eine Zeitlang für die 360 Slammer, hatte deswegen auch schon bei Penn angerufen und mit einem Mitarbeiter gesprochen.Ich hab Ihm meine bedenken bezüglich Qualitätseinbußen bei Artikeln Made in China geschildert, worauf er meinte eine Produktionsverlagerung kann auch eine Qualitätsteigerung bringen. Was mich nicht beruhigt hat.Was mich nur verwundert das in allen Medien wo für die Slammer geworben wird fast immer mit die  "alten" Spulen abgebildet sind, die mit dem roten Slammer Schriftzug. Der mir persönlich besser gefällt.
Was mich bisher vom Kauf abgehalten hat, die nicht perfekte Wicklung feiner geflochtener, Design der Spule und Made in China. Mag der eine oder andere für eine Macke halten, aber so ist es halt.
Und zur Verpackung oder Karton der Slammer oder anderem Gerät, Made in USA bedeutet  designet and ingeniered in USA Made, Produziert in China. Falls ich mal ein robustes Arbeitsgerät benötige, wo die Schnurverlegung im Hintergrund steht dann eine Slammer. Aber sonst nicht.

Gruß Sammler


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Algon schrieb:


> Rot? Ich kenne und benutze nur das Blaue.
> 
> MfG Algon



Versuch mal die *rote*.#6:q

Rückmeldung zum Erfolg wäre nett . . .


----------



## Janbr (9. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



> Und zur Verpackung oder Karton der Slammer oder anderem Gerät, Made in USA bedeutet designet and ingeniered in USA Made, Produziert in China.


 
Aehm, ne, nicht ganz. Made in heisst schlicht und einfach hergestellt in.... soll heissen wenn irgendwo Made in USA drauf steht, muss das Ding auch in USA hergestellt sein. Designed oder sonstwas hat mit Made in nicht zu tun.

Allerdings sagt der Begriff Made in nicht aus inwieweit die Rolle in besagtem land hergestellt wurde. Soll heissen wenn die Rolle aus einzelnen Baugruppen, die aus China kommen, in USA zusammengeschraubt wird, dann ist die offiziell auch Made in USA.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Algon (9. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Janbr schrieb:


> Soll heissen wenn die Rolle aus einzelnen Baugruppen, die aus China kommen, in USA zusammengeschraubt wird, dann ist die offiziell auch Made in USA.


 
so ist es.
Und damit sind alle meine Rollen eigentlich "Made in Germany"

MfG Algon


----------



## Janbr (9. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Damit sind all deine Rollen wahrscheinlich Made in China, mit Schrauben Made in Indien, dem linken Seitendeckel Made in Poland, dem Bremsraedchen Made in Taiwan, dem.....

Willkommen in der globalisierten Welt ;-)

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Algon (9. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Janbr schrieb:


> Damit sind all deine Rollen wahrscheinlich Made in China, mit Schrauben Made in Indien, dem linken Seitendeckel Made in Poland, dem Bremsraedchen Made in Taiwan, dem.....
> 
> Willkommen in der globalisierten Welt ;-)
> 
> ...


 
ne,ne, die sind einmal auseinander gebaut (Einzelteile) und wieder zusammengebaut (in Germany) also..........
*MADE IN GERMANY *


MfG Algon


----------



## Janbr (9. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Du solltest Rollenveredler werden, denn genaugenommen sind sie ja jetzt sogar Handmade in Germany.....


----------



## Algon (9. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Janbr schrieb:


> Handmade in Germany.....


#6
so ist es.
Ne, aber mal ehrlich, daran sieht man doch das dieses ganze "Made in ....." gequatsche eigendlich quatsch ist.

MfG Algon


----------



## Sammler (9. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Janbr, hast recht mit "Made in", hab mich nur unglücklich ausgedrückt. Hab aber bei einem Hersteller auf der Verpackung gelesen designet and ingeniered in USA, Japan, GB weiß nicht mehr und klein Made in China.
Und meines Wissens wird die Slammer mit Made in USA beworben, die haben alle Maschinen nach China verfrachtet und werden dort Produziert und zusammen gebaut unter Aufsicht von Amerikanischer Fachleuten, so die Auskunft des Penn Mitarbeiters.
Mir ist auch klar das heute fast alles Angelgerät aus China oder anderen Billig Lohnländern kommt. Was mich besonders im Hochpreisigen Bereich ärgert.
Nun zum Thema zurück.
Um bei der Slammer die Schnurverlegung zu verbessern müsste man wahrscheinlich das Getriebe ändern und ob sie dann noch so robust ist?
Fischt jemand eine Slammer 360 mit 0,10-0,17 geflochtener und könnte evtl. ein Foto einstellen um die Schnurverlegung zu beurteilen.
Wer fischt die Slammer mit Mono?

Gruß Sammler


----------



## Algon (9. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Ich habe die Slammer mit Mono und mit Geflecht. Das Wickelbild ist überall schlecht. Das stört mich aber nicht, da ich sie nur zum pilken nehme. Die Slammer ist keine Spinrolle!

MfG Algon


----------



## Janbr (9. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Ich seh das auch so, ich hab die 560er zum Pilken und nicht zum feinen Spinnfischen. Dabei ist mir die Schnurverlegung ziemlich schnuppe. Was mir wirklich gefaellt ist die Tatsache das sie einfach unkapputbar ist.

Oder hat es schonmal jemand hier geschafft eine Slammer wirklich kaputt zu bekommen?

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Sammler schrieb:


> Und zur Verpackung oder Karton der Slammer oder anderem Gerät, Made in USA bedeutet  designet and ingeniered in USA Made, Produziert in China. Falls ich mal ein robustes Arbeitsgerät benötige, wo die Schnurverlegung im Hintergrund steht dann eine Slammer. Aber sonst nicht.
> 
> Gruß Sammler



Tja Sammler, da solltest du dich eventuell etwas besser informieren. Wie hier ja schon geschrieben bedeutet ein Made in USA auch das die so gekennzeichnete Sache in den USA hergestellt wurde.
Das ist genau so wie bei den guten alten DAM-Rollen wo auf den Rollenfuß "Made in West-Germany" steht. Die wurden auch alle in Deutschland produziert, anders verhält es sich bei den Rollen wo besagtes "Disignet and Ingeniered in Germany" auf dem Karton steht. Die wurden "bloß" in Deutschland entwickelt und dann in einem anderen Land produziert.


Wo bitte wird die Slammer heute noch mit "Made in USA" beworben. Das findet man schon seit ca. 4 Jahren nicht mehr, auch nicht in den US-Onlineshops.

Zu den Wickelbildern, wenn Du in dem Thread mal etwas weiter vorn schaust, da habe ich ein Foto von meiner 360'er mit roter 0,15mm Powerline. 

@ Algon, das ein Markenzeichen wie "Made in Germany" bloß gequatsche ist halte ich nun für sehr übertrieben. Denn wenn ich an die Anlagen und Maschinen denke die in der Firma hergestellt werden in der ich angestellt bin, so sind die über jeden Zweifel erhaben und "Made in Germany" ist da kein Quatsch. Auch wenn nicht alle verbauten Teile aus Deutschland kommen. 

@ Milano, welche Farbe das Öl/Fett hat welches zum Einsatz kommt ist doch vollkommen Banane. Der eine nimmt Blaues, der nächste Rotes und wieder ein andere Farbloses oder Grünes. Wichtiger ist doch viel mehr das es seine Funktion erfüllt.

Meine Slammer habe ich kurz nach dem Kauf auch geöffnet, weil ich davon gelesen habe das die Slammer wohl unzureichend gefettet sein sollen. 
Dem war aber, zum Glück, nicht so. Eine ordentliche Pflege sollte man aber auch einer Slammer zu teil werden lassen. Ich benutze dafür z.b. Hot Sauce Öl und Fett...ist auch Rot.


----------



## Taxidermist (9. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Ich habe meine Slammer 360 vor ca.3 Jahren gekauft und damals war eine 0,10er geflochtene Schnur drauf. Der Vorbesitzer hatte versucht damit auf
Mefo zu fischen. Ich hab dann zunächst versucht damit auf Hecht zu Spinnen. Dies hat sich als unmöglich erwiesen,da sich bei jedem Hänger und dem anschließenden lösen über die Rolle (damit hat die Slammer überhaupt keine Probleme),die Schnur in die unteren Lagen einschnitt.Beim nächsten Wurf kam es dann zum Schnurabriss und einige meiner Wobbler haben sich zum Horizont hin verabschiedet.
Daraufhin kam eine 40 Lbs Power Pro drauf und die Rolle wurde nur noch
zum schweren Spinnen auf Hecht und Waller benutzt,sowie auch zum Köfi
angeln auf Waller.
Und dies ist meiner Ansicht nach der Einsatz, wofür dass Teil bestens geeignet ist!

Taxidermist


----------



## Algon (9. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Stuffel schrieb:


> @ Algon, das ein Markenzeichen wie "Made in Germany" bloß gequatsche ist halte ich nun für sehr übertrieben. Denn wenn ich an die Anlagen und Maschinen denke die in der Firma hergestellt werden in der ich angestellt bin, so sind die über jeden Zweifel erhaben und "Made in Germany" ist da kein Quatsch. Auch wenn nicht alle verbauten Teile aus Deutschland kommen.


 
Ich habe nichts von "MADE IN GERMANY" geschrieben, ich schrieb "das ganze "MADE IN......" gequatsche"
"MADE IN GERMANY" ist sicherlich ein Markenzeichen, nur leider gibt es da doch Unterschiede.
Aber, erkundige Dich mal ab wann man ein Produkt mit "MADE IN......" bewerben darf und dann sage mir nochmal, das das kein Quatsch ist. 
MfG Algon


----------



## Nolfravel (9. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Janbr schrieb:


> Oder hat es schonmal jemand hier geschafft eine Slammer wirklich kaputt zu bekommen?
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Jan


 


ICH:q.
Aber nur, weil ich sie aufgeschraubt habe, dann ein jahr falsch zusammengeschraubt gefischt habe, und denn hat sie ein Bekannter von mir, der Rollen auseinaderschrauben kann wieder richtig zusammengeschraubt und sie lööpt wieder:q.

Übrigens, ich fische die mit ner 10er und 12er Fireline, Hänger lösen ohne Probleme, ohne Schnurzerschnitt und WUrfweite und Wickelbild sind auch ok.

Vllt. ist meine Slammer auch nur ein Naturtalent?|rolleyes



Jan Peter


----------



## jkc (9. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Hi,



Algon schrieb:


> ... Die Slammer ist keine Spinrolle!



Sag ich: Doch! Fische mittlerweile drei Stück davon (260-460 mit 15-50 Pfd. Power Pro) und bin mit allen dreien zufrieden.
Was kümmert mich das oft bemängelte Wickelbild? Ich will mir die Teile nicht nur anschauen sondern kompromisslos fischen und für die praxis reicht das allemal!  Wurfweite mit den Rollen geht in Ordnung/ist gut, Perrücken spielen keine Rolle und von einschneidender Schnur selbst bei zugeknallter Bremse keine Spur...





Janbr schrieb:


> ...
> Oder hat es schonmal jemand hier geschafft eine Slammer wirklich kaputt zu bekommen?
> ...



Bisher noch nicht, aber ich geb mir mühe!#6
Wenn ich soweit bin, sag ich bescheid...

Grüße JK


----------



## Algon (9. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



jkc schrieb:


> Sag ich: Doch! Fische mittlerweile drei Stück davon (260-460 mit 15-50 Pfd. Power Pro) und bin mit allen dreien zufrieden.
> Was kümmert mich das oft bemängelte Wickelbild?


Mich stört nicht nur das Wickelbild.
Eine Spinnrolle muß bei mir einfach besser/feiner/sanfter laufen.

MfG Algon


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> ICH:q.
> Aber nur, weil ich sie aufgeschraubt habe, dann ein jahr falsch zusammengeschraubt gefischt habe...



Wie schafft man es bitteschön die drei Teile im inneren einer Slammer falsch zusammen zu bauen?#c|rolleyes


Zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht ist die Rolle sehr wohl geeignet. Von daher würde ich sie schon als Spinnrolle bezeichnen.


----------



## Honeyball (9. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Für mich ist sie die beste Rolle, die ich je gekauft hab, aber das ist kein Maßstab, um sie zu bewerten.

Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich nach wie vor sehr zufrieden bin, sie immer noch so aussieht, wie am ersten Einsatztag, obwohl ich nicht mehr Pflegeenergie reingesteckt hab, als in anderes Gerät. Insofern ist mir egal, ob sie aus Timbuktu oder Tahiti kommt.


----------



## bacalo (9. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Vorneweg, KLASSE Trööd#6.

....und wirklich nur am Rande:
"Ja, auf dem Rollenfuß (von oben betrachtet) steht bei meinen Slammer´s das was drauf stehen sollte.

Was ich hier in diesem bemerkenswerten Trööd leider vermisse, ist eine zuverlässliche Aussage über das Verhalten des Rollenbügels einer (original oder auch nicht) Slammer während dem Auswerfens; bezogen auf das Kutterangeln mit *all* seinen Widrigkeiten.
Meine explizite Frage daher - ausgehend von meinen eigenhändig 2003 bzw. 2004 in den USA gekauften 360er Slammer-Modelle- welche Aha-Erlebnisse hatten Nutzer dieser Rolle beim Auswerfen eines Pilkers (mit einem Beifänger).
Kennen Nutzer einer Slammer (360) das
- Zuschnappen
- Zurückschlagen
- Einklappen
- Umklappen
(oder wie auch immer es genannt wird, wenn beim Auswerfen des Pilkers der Bügel zuschnappt) und man überrascht feststellen muss, was - soweit kann ein 100 Gramm Pilker fliegen ............#tach so.... .

Nach über 6 Jahren Slammer 360 - Pilkens kommt als einzige Erklärung mir in den Sinn, dass es allein an der Stellung des Schnurlaufröllchen liegt. Denn, wenn das besagte Röllchen etwa auf Höhe des Blanks (wurscht ob links o. rechts) steht, 
dann neigt die 360er dazu, zuzuschnappen.
O.k., auch eine Art von Verkaufsstrategie

Oder gibt es hierfür eine nachvollziehbare Erklärung?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Find ich ja klasse, wie sich der Trööt entwickelt.
Ich glaube beinahe, jeder hat ne Slammer rumliegen, nur die wenigsten wollen es zugeben...

Ich finde es sehr positiv, dass das Ganze bisher nicht in technischen Bla-Bla ala "Zinkguss :q" ausgeartet ist, und sich Slammerbesitzer in aller Ruhe über Vorzüge und Problemchen mit ihrem besten Stück  austauschen könnne.

Deswegen gibts von mir, auch wenn ich der TE bin, schonmal volle Punktzahl für den Trööt. Weiter so, Männer!
#6


----------



## Taxidermist (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



> Kennen Nutzer einer Slammer (360) das
> - Zuschnappen
> - Zurückschlagen
> - Einklappen
> - Umklappen



Dass ist mir bisher erst einmal passiert und da weiß ich nicht genau, ob es daran lag,dass ich den Bügel nicht richtig aufgeklappt habe? Dieser also nicht richtig in der "offen" Position war.
Im übrigen klappe ich den Bügel auch nach dem Wurf per Hand und nicht
etwa per Kurbel wieder zu,dies mache ich aber nicht nur bei der Slammer so!(Materialschonender)

Taxidermist


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Das mache ich auch, mir wird immer ganz anders wenn ich das sehen.... #t


----------



## bafoangler (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

...klappe den Bügel auch immer von Hand.

Besitze selbst 2 Slammer 460, beide etwa 1/2 Jahr alt. Bei Gewaltwürfen oder wenn die Rute nachfedert klappt der Bügel gerne mal zu, was mich schon den einen oder anderen Bait gekostet hat.
Auch ein Kumpel hat ein paar in den Größen 460 und 260. Er hat mir bestätigt, dass dies hin und wieder vorkommt.
Auch klagte er schon über 2 kaputte Nadellager und den Verschleiß des ? Antriebsrades ?
Beim Drill eines 60er Esox gab wohl die 3 Jahre alte 260 den Geist auf.
Ich habe mir das Innenleben mal angeschaut (bin kein Mechaniker, kenne die Bezeichnungen nicht), glaube aber dass das das Antriebsrad ist (das auf der Achse sitzt und vom Hauptrad angetrieben wird), und dieses war in der Mitte tatsächlich fast vollkommen glatt, was dazu führt, dass man nun ins Leere kurbelt --> mit scheußlichen ungesunden Geräuschen.

Bin mal gespannt, wie sich meine beiden Slammer machen, bis auf das gelegentliche Umklappen des Schnurfangbügels und die "akzeptable" Schnurverlegung bin ich aber zufrieden - bisher.

Greez


----------



## paul hucho (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Das mache ich auch, mir wird immer ganz anders wenn ich das sehen.... #t






jo


#h


----------



## Janbr (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Das mit dem Buegel ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, allerdings liegt das tatsaechlich an der Lage des Buegels beim Auswerfen. Ist der Buegel genau auf der anderen Seite, also gegenueber, des Rollenfusses, passiert das nicht. Eine Erklaerung die ich habe (weiss aber nicht ob die stimmt...) ist, eventuell dreht sich der Rotor bei Gewaltwuerfen ein kleines Stueck  mit (durch die Traegheit des Rotors selbst). Dadurch kommt er in die Position bei der er eben schliesst und schon nimmt das Unglueck seinen Lauf.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Angler9999 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Janbr schrieb:


> Das mit dem Buegel ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, allerdings liegt das tatsaechlich an der Lage des Buegels beim Auswerfen. Ist der Buegel genau auf der anderen Seite, also gegenueber, des Rollenfusses, passiert das nicht. Eine Erklaerung die ich habe (weiss aber nicht ob die stimmt...) ist, eventuell dreht sich der Rotor bei Gewaltwuerfen ein kleines Stueck mit (durch die Traegheit des Rotors selbst). Dadurch kommt er in die Position bei der er eben schliesst und schon nimmt das Unglueck seinen Lauf.
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Jan


 

Alleine das wäre ein Nichtkaufgrund! 

Montagen sind teuer genug. Summiert man den Verlust, kann man ruhig ein paar Euronen mehr für ne Rolle ausgeben.


----------



## Janbr (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Aber dieses Phaenomen hab ich auch schon mit anderen Rollen erlebt. Seitdem achte ich eigentlich immer drauf, egal bei welcher Rolle, wo der Buegel ist, bevor ich auswerfe.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## bafoangler (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Naturgemäß kurble ich immer, bis sich das Schnurlaufröllchen auf einer Höhe mit dem Rutenblank befindet. Somit kann man bequem mit dem Zeigefinger die Schnur greifen, um mit der anderen Hand den Bügel zu öffnen.
Bis zum Punkt des automatischen Bügelumschlages ists dann noch ne viertel Umdrehung, das sollte eigentlich keine Probleme machen.

Bei anderen Rollen habe ich dieses Problem nicht (ausgenommen bei zwei Billig-Brandungsrollen aus meiner Jugend)...

Greez


----------



## Milano (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Hallo Stuffel,
ob rotes oder blaues Fett ist eben nicht Banane.
Das rote Fett (Penn Luure) ist salzwasserfest.
Gruß Milano


----------



## FehmarnAngler (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Milano schrieb:


> Hallo Stuffel,
> ob rotes oder blaues Fett ist eben nicht Banane.
> Das rote Fett (Penn Luure) ist salzwasserfest.
> Gruß Milano


 

Hä?
Und in der Slammer, Atlantis, usw. wird das blaue verspritzt (siehe Algon's Bild) und sind also nicht Salzwassergeeígnet? ;+

Ich kenne nur blaues Penn Fett....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Milano schrieb:


> Hallo Stuffel,
> ob rotes oder blaues Fett ist eben nicht Banane.
> Das rote Fett (Penn Luure) ist salzwasserfest.
> Gruß Milano



Das mag sicher so sein...wenn Du das sagst.|rolleyes
Ich hatte bis jetzt bloß dieses Rollenfett von Penn. Das war bei meinen beiden Formulas dabei, bloß ist dieses Fett nicht Rot und die Formula ist ja nunmal definitiv fürs Salzwasser gemacht.
Von daher ist es wohl doch Banane welche Farbe das Fett hat, der Rolle ist es wurscht.

Nun aber zurück zu der Geschichte mit dem Zurückschlagen des Rollenbügels.
Bei mir ist das, Gott sei Dank, noch nicht passiert. Zumindest nicht mit meiner Slammer, ich kenne das Problem von zwei Browning-Rollen. Eine Erkärung habe ich da aber auch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Nolfravel (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Verdammt, wenn ich hier so lesen, dann ist meine Slammer wirklich die totale Ausnahme, auch das Bügelumschlagen hatte ich nocht nicht.
Gefischt habe ich die Rolle bisher einmal uff Zander und ca. 10 komplette Tage auf Mefo.
Vllt. auch einfach zu wenig gefischt.



Jan Peter


----------



## jkc (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Hi, meine Slammers haben jetzt in Summe einige hundert Betriebsstunden und der Bügel ist mir genau einmal, bei der 260er umgeschlagen. Dummerweise als ich mit einem 50g Spöket voll durchgezogen habe. :c 

Aber ich glaube soweit wie der geflogen ist, habe ich zuvor noch nie mit einer 2,40m-Rute geworfen. :q

Grüße JK


----------



## Milano (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Hallo Stuffel,
man lernt ja nie aus.
Ich habe das rote Fett von einem Fachhändler in Hamburg
(Vogler). Genau dieselbe Aussage " das einzigste durch Penn zugelassene..." Fett. Der Sache werde ich mal nachgehen.
Gruß Milano


----------



## Nolfravel (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



jkc schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube soweit wie der geflogen ist, habe ich zuvor noch nie mit einer 2,40m-Rute geworfen. :q
> 
> Grüße JK


 

Geil:q:q:q


----------



## Taxidermist (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



> Hi, meine Slammers haben jetzt in Summe einige hundert Betriebsstunden  und der Bügel ist mir genau einmal, bei der 260er umgeschlagen.  Dummerweise als ich mit einem 50g Spöket voll durchgezogen habe.


Wie ich weiter oben schrieb,ist es mir bisher auch nur einmal passiert.
Dabei kann dass eine mal schon reichen!
Vor ca.20 Jahren habe ich mir so eine gute Daiwa Spinne geschrottet.
Da schlug der Bügel einer Quick Royal 3500 beim Wurf zu und der Effzett verabschiedete sich mit lautem Schnurknall.
Dies war schon blöd,aber noch blöder kam es dann drei Würfe später, als ich einen kleinen Hecht (50-60er) ans Ufer drillte und dabei meine teure
Kohlefaserrute direkt unterhalb der Steckverbindung abknickte!
Die Rute hatte durch diese Belastung offenbar so gelitten und war in ihrer Struktur derart geschädigt ,so das es zum Bruch kam.
Mein Händler sagte mir, der Versager dieser Rolle hätte wohl an der ausgeleierten Bügelfeder gelegen!

Taxidermist


----------



## bacalo (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole, klasse Trööt.

Das mit dem umschlagen des Schnurfangbügels passierte nur bei widrigen Situationen, wie starker Wellengang, ein ungewollter Rempler vom Nachbarkollege, beim Auswerfen die Wurfaktion des Nachbarn bemerkt und abgestoppt.... Kurzum, -nenne es mal so- erfolgt während dem Auswurf (in all seinen Phasen) eine Behinderung, sprich Unterbrechung der Konzentration und die Gerte ist "geladen", dann gibt es einen neuen Weitenrekord für 100 Gramm Pilker.

Das Umklappen des Bügels über die Rollenkurbel wird eine US-Slammer wohl abhaben können; 1000 x probiert und nix passiert.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Ich war heute noch mal mit der Slammer unterwegs.
Und wieder hat sich die Schnur einige Male am Schnurlaufröllchen eingequetscht. |uhoh:

Hab dann mal bei Schirmer angerufen und mit dem sehr freundlichen Verkäufer ein wenig geplaudert.

Er meinte, das ginge ja gar nicht. Entweder könnten wir umtauschen (obwohl er der Ansicht isf, das würde wahrscheinlich nichts ändern) oder er würde mir eine andere Rolle stattdessen geben, z.B. eine Arc. 

Aber das tuntige Ding will ich nicht!
:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Dann nimm die "Blaue". 
Stabil und zuverlässig! Vor Allem klemmt da nix ein.:q:q:q


----------



## Huchenfreak (11. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Komisch dass alle Probleme mit den Rollen haben. Habe jetzt zwei 360er seit ca. 8Jahren und beide verrichten ihren Dienst tadellos. Sind allerdings made in USA;+


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann nimm die "Blaue".
> Stabil und zuverlässig! Vor Allem klemmt da nix ein.:q:q:q


 
Haben sie nicht mehr. Von daher red oder black...


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Black ist das Selbe wie Blue (bis auf den Lack) . . . :q


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Black ist das Selbe . . . :q


 

wie red?
:vik:


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> wie red?
> :vik:



^^ wie Blue . . .


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ^^ wie Blue . . .


 

Ach so!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Und wie wäre es wenn Du es mal mit einer anderen Schnur versuchst? 
Wie schon gesagt, ich hatte auf meiner 360'er Slammer die PowerPro drauf und habe jetzt die Powerline drauf, ein "einklemmen" am Schnurlaufröllchen gab/gibt es nicht.


----------



## BigEarn (15. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann nimm die "Blaue".
> Stabil und zuverlässig! Vor Allem klemmt da nix ein.:q:q:q



Dachte ich auch, solange ich sie nur im Süßwasser eingesetzt habe. Mit der Zuverlässigkeit war trotz Pflege bei meinen beiden nach keinen 2 Monaten Salzwassereinsatz das Lebensende erreicht. So schnell wie die Arcs hat da keine meiner Rollen aufgegeben. #c Die Slammer dagegen läuft und läuft, wie am ersten Tag, trotz hunderter Stunden Softbait Fischen vom Kayak. Auf meiner habe ich 15lbs Fireline und weder mit Schnurverlegung noch Einklemmen irgendwelche Probleme.


----------



## vermesser (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Ich habe mal eine Frage zur Penn Slammer: Soweit ich das im Netz lese gibt ja nahezu keine Schwächen dieser Rolle, was Robustheit usw. betrifft. Ich selber benutze mittlerweile drei dieser Rollen ohne jegliche Probleme. Allerdings fische ich nahezu nur mit Mono.

Auf eine der Slammer würde ich jetzt gern geflochtene machen. Wie gravierend ist das oben beschriebene Problem mit dem Einklemmen der Schnur? Tritt das regelmäßig auf? Welche Stärke von Geflochtener ist Minimum, um mit der Slammer problemlos zu angeln?

Danke für ein paar Infos.


----------



## bobbl (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Ich hatte dieses Problem noch nie, auch nicht bei 14er Spiderwire auf der Penn Slammer 360.


----------



## vermesser (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Danke, das hilft schon mal weiter. Ich dachte an 13er Power Pro oder ne entsprechende Gigaline oder wie die heißt, die wird ja weitgehend empfohlen.

Andere Erfahrungen?


----------



## bobbl (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Noch besser funktioniert sie allerdings mit der aktuellen Schnur...16er Gigafish Powerline in Gelb. Selbst unter stärkstem Zug schneidet nix ein.


----------



## Nolfravel (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Ich fische 10 und 12er Fireline ohne Probleme.


----------



## vermesser (21. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Ich wollte mal ein kleines Update zur Slammer abgeben. Hab meine jetzt insgesamt 5 lange Angeltage unter rauhen Bedingungen auf Mefo getestet und hatte weder mit 25er Mono noch mit 10er Geflecht irgendwelche Probleme. Die Schnurverlegung ist sehr ordentlich, es gab keinerlei Probleme oder Perücken, auch nicht beim Wurf gegen den Wind oder wenn mal etwas locker aufgespult wird. Also ganz klar #6 !


----------



## Blüsenfischer (22. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Wußte ich doch das ich vor jahren auf Penn umgestiegen bin.
Eine Rolle für Männer,solide,schwarz/gold,schwer und im Design einfach nur furios.

Blüsen


----------



## Bobster (22. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Blüsenfischer schrieb:


> *Eine Rolle für  Männer,solide,schwarz/gold,schwer und im Design einfach nur furios.*
> Blüsen


 

|bigeyes

Das nenn ich doch mal ein Statement


----------



## vermesser (21. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Nachdem bei uns in Brandenburg die Hechtschonzeit zu Ende ist, hab ich die kleine Slammer im Moment fast tagtäglich im Einsatz! Momentan mit 22er Mono auf große Barsche und kleinere Hechte! Auch dabei gibts keine Probleme! Die Rolle wickelt perfekt, wirft gut und die Bremse ist ja wohl der Hammer, wenn mal ein schöner Hecht beißt! Ich hatte noch keine Rolle, die einen "wertigeren" Eindruck macht! Mittlerweile hab ich vier Stück von der Slammer und finde absolut nichts zu meckern!


----------



## Barsch1987 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

kann ich nur bestätigen, meistens wird ja an der Slammer kritisiert das die Schnurverlegung nicht gut ist, was ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Bobster (21. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Da beisst die Maus aber auch keinen Faden von ab:

Die Schnurverlegung ist antiquarisch !
Was anderes kann bei so eine tiefen Spule nicht rauskommen.

Ich fische selber die PS in versch. Ausführungen.

Sie ist absolut O.K. aber im Grunde ist es die alte DAM-Technik aus den 70igern !


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...Sie ist absolut O.K. aber im Grunde ist es die alte DAM-Technik aus den 70igern !



Na zum Glück, die neue Schei*e kannst ja in Sachen Haltbarkeit voll vergessen!


----------



## vermesser (15. August 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Moin zusammen,

da es die Slammer ja momentan sehr preiswert gibt, stolpert vielleicht der eine oder andere über diesen Test. Deshalb geb ich auch nochmal meinen Senf dazu!

Ich nutze seit knapp zwei Jahren insgesamt vier Penn Slammer 260. Die Rollen sind einfach super und in ihrer Preisklasse wahrscheinlich nahezu konkurrenzlos. Ich habe bisher keinerlei Probleme oder Ausfälle zu beklagen.
Die kleinen Slammer habe ich schon für alles mögliche benutzt. Mit 22er Mono auf Barsch und kleinere Hechte, mit 25er vom Strand auf Dorsch und Mefo, mit 30er oder 35er zum Jerken auf Hecht, mit 13er Power Pro auf Zander. Bei keiner Anwendung hat sie bisher geschwächelt, die Bremse ist der Hammer, die Rollen laufen mittlerweile superweich und geschmeidig und ich wüsste eigentlich kaum etwas, was man verbessern könnte. Selbst die so häufig angesprochene Schnurwicklung ist für meine Ansprüche mehr als ausreichend. Hatte noch nie Probleme mit Perücken oder ähnlichem. Weder mit Mono noch mit Geflecht.
Also von mir eine ganz klare Empfehlung. Stiftung Rollentest Sehr Gut  ! 
Und da die jetzt für 40 Euro verschenkt werden...


----------



## bobbl (15. August 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Habe meine 360er jetzt auch schon länger im Einsatz. Ich kann nichts negatives über die Rolle berichten. 
Sie wird wirklich sehr oft genutzt und ist nach wie vor super.                 Im Moment habe ich 28er Mono aufgespult. Diese Schnur kann man problemlos verwenden, ebenso wie alle anderen, die bisher verwendet wurden.


----------



## jkc (15. August 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Hi, von meiner Seite gibt es auch weiterhin nichts zu beanstanden! Mein "Slammerpark" wurde mittlerweile sogar erweitert und umfasst jetzt jeweils einmal die 260er,360er und 460er sowie zweimal die 760er Liveliner; 

Die 460er hat sich soagar einem ordentlichen Wels stellen müssen, der im Drill keine 10m Schnur bekommen hat. Dabei gab es weder Probleme mit der teilweise als zu gering eingeschätzten Bremskraft noch mit Einschneiden der Schnur in  untere Lagen.

Ich fahr grade noch mal raus und versuche das Teil mal zu fordern...

Grüße JK


----------



## Gone Fishing (16. August 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



vermesser schrieb:


> ...ich wüsste eigentlich kaum etwas, was man verbessern könnte.




Der Rollenfuß ist Müll.


----------



## 1Fisherman (17. August 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



vermesser schrieb:


> Und da die jetzt für 40 Euro verschenkt werden...



Magst du mir auch verraten wo?

Besitze selber schon eine 460LL und kann auch nichts Negatives berichten.
Deshalb werde ich mir auch eine weitere zulegen.:l


----------



## vermesser (17. August 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



1Fisherman schrieb:


> Magst du mir auch verraten wo?



Klar doch, hier: http://www.angel-domaene.de/Penn-Slammer-260--225.html !


----------



## vermesser (17. August 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Gone Fishing schrieb:


> Der Rollenfuß ist Müll.



Warum? Der ist doch stabil? 

Oder meinst Du, daß er angeblich an bestimmte Rollenhalter nicht passt? Bei mir passt er an alle Ruten, aber es mag Ausnahmen geben.


----------



## Bobster (17. August 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Gone Fishing schrieb:


> Der Rollenfuß ist Müll.


 
Quatsch |uhoh:

...alerdings passt er wirklich nicht in alle Rollenhalter,
deshalb: 

*Darum prüfe wer sich "ewig" bindet* :q


----------



## 1Fisherman (20. August 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

@ vermesser: Danke für den Link.

Ist die Slammer (LL) ein Auslaufmodell, das nicht mehr produziert wird? Also ist bei der Dömane sozusagen Räumungsverkauf?
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Preise für die LL-Version in letzter Zeit immer mehr gestiegen sind.
Vor ein paar Monaten ist die 460LL fürn Fuchs (ohne Versand) in der Bucht verkauft worden. Mittlerweile liegt man bei 65-70Euro ohne Versand...:c


----------



## jkc (20. August 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Hi, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Slammer Liveliner auslaufen soll. Auch wenn Penn kommende Saison mit der neuen Spinnfischer, die es auch als Freilaufvariante geben wird, eine (vermutlich deutlich teurere) Alternative bringt...

Grüße JK


----------



## 1Fisherman (21. August 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Hoffentlich behälst du Recht.
Muss mir unbedingt eine zweite zulegen, aber wollte nun auch keine verhältnismäßig horrenden Summen zahlen, da ich für die erste ~60 Euronen (inkl. Versand) gezahlt habe.
Entweder aufs nächste Angebot warten oder direkt zuschlagen und temporär mit dem Rauchen aufhören.|kopfkrat


----------



## John Carp(enter) (21. August 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Hier gibts die Slammers momentan auch zu nem ordentlichen Preis denk ich. Und bei deiner Preisvorstellung von ca. bis 60 Euro wärst du da ja ziemlich genau drin


----------



## 1Fisherman (22. August 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Moin John,

hab mich in meinem letzten Post unklar ausgedrückt.
Ich bin auf der Suche nach der Freilauf (Liveliner)-Version der Slammer.
Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis. |wavey:


----------



## Plaphoenix794 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Hi,
ich fische seit ca. einem Jahr mit 2x Penn Slammer 560 Live Liner auf Karpfen,
bislang hatte ich ganz am Anfang bei einer der beiden Rollen ein Getriebe problem sodass sich die Rolle kaum noch kurbeln ließ.
Daraufhin reklamiert und innerhalb von 2 tagen Ersatz gehabt (Fazit Kundenservice Top bei Penn).

Ansonsten kann ich zu der Rolle nur sagen das ich vollends Zufrieden bin und auch sämtliche Ruten weiterhin mit Penn Slammer Rollen bestücken werde...
Weitwürfe sind kein Problem und ich hatte diesen Sommer ein Gutes Belastungsbeispiel, nämlich 33 kg geballte Störpower und die Slammer meinte nur "Kinderspiel" also Zuverlässigkeit und Robustheit absolut Top ebenso der Kundenservice und die Optik, da kann ich nur sagen jeder wollte schonmal eine Slammer besitzen.


----------



## Seb_Me (6. November 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Ich hab mal ne kurze Frage,  deswegen hänge ich die einfach hier dran.. 
Ich hab meine slammer 360 zerlegt und gewartet, soweit alles bestens, aber da lag an einem Kugellager ne Scheibe dazwischen.  Jetzt hab ich keinen Plan mehr wo genau..
Weiß das zufällig jemand? 
Wie ne Beilagscheibe, ich nehme an zum Distanzieren. Auf der Explosionszeichnung und im Netz, rollenwartung, kann ich nichts finden.


----------



## Wollebre (6. November 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Seb_Me schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne kurze Frage, deswegen hänge ich die einfach hier dran..
> Ich hab meine slammer 360 zerlegt und gewartet, soweit alles bestens, aber da lag an einem Kugellager ne Scheibe dazwischen. Jetzt hab ich keinen Plan mehr wo genau..
> Weiß das zufällig jemand?
> Wie ne Beilagscheibe, ich nehme an zum Distanzieren. Auf der Explosionszeichnung und im Netz, rollenwartung, kann ich nichts finden.



sollte auf das Getriebezahnrad gehören


----------



## Seb_Me (6. November 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Super, Dankeschön!


----------



## Wollebre (6. November 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

schmier die Slammer (gilt für alle) *dünn* mit einem sehr weichen Fett. Dann kurbeln die weicher!

 Schon Slammer gesehen wo die Bremsscheibe(n) mit dem gleichen Fett geschmiert waren wie das Getriebe. Dadurch wird die Bremsleistung zu stark reduziert. 
 Cal`s Bremsenfett oder jedes andere hochwertige Teflonfett sind dafür geeignet. So z.b. das Shimano Finish Line. Gibt es in fast alle Fahrradgeschäfte. Auch das nur *dünn *auftragen. 
 Mit einem dünn aufgetragenen Teflonfett reduziert sich die Bremsleistung nur um 3-5 Prozent. Darauf kann man verzichten da fast alle Rollen mehr Bremsleistung bringen als notwendig ist. Erhält aber eine Bremse die sanft anläuft und die Schnur zieht ohne Ruckeln ab.


----------



## Sledge (6. November 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Ich bin ein absoluter Fan der Slammer und auch LL-Serie.
Einzig der unterschiedlich schwere Freilauf bei der LL-Serie trübt das Ganze etwas.
Bei der 760 LL ist der Freilauf so was von vorbildlich, da kommt kaum ne Shimano mit.
Bei der 560er LL dagegen so schwergängig, daß ich die Schnur im Gummiring fische.
Miese Behandlung , Dreck, Salzwasser, leichte Stöße und selbst Hänger über Rolle lösen machen den Dingern nix aus. 
Noch nie ein Problem mit Schnur einklemmen im Röllchen oder Zurückschnappen des Bügels gehabt!
Die Schnurverlegung ist rein optisch nicht so der Hit, behindert aber in keinster Weise.
Bin nicht so der Feinmotoriker, daher machen die Dinger bei mir was mit!
Fazit: TOP-Rolle die Ihresgleichen sucht!!!

Gruß Sledge#h


----------



## Zander Jonny (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Servus, mein Kumpel und ich wollen am 02.04 nach Langeland zum Dorsch Angeln.

Er hat mich gefragt welche Rolle ich ihm empfehlen könnte, die für diese angelei taugt.

Dann bin ich auf die Penn Slammer 360 gekommen würdet ihr mir da zustimmen?


----------



## eiswerner (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Absolut ich verwende die 360ziger in Norwegen noch nie ein Problem gehabt:l


----------



## Zander Jonny (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



eiswerner schrieb:


> Absolut ich verwende die 360ziger in Norwegen noch nie ein Problem gehabt:l



Cool Danke |supergri

Es gibt also doch noch gut und Günstig


----------



## Ulli3D (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Ja, die passt


----------



## CaptainPike (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Gerade ne neue Slammer am start und mache .15er geflochtene drauf. Da denk ick: Ach du Scheiss, DIE Schnurverlegung kann jawohl kaum so richtig sein (siehe Wicklung auf Screenshot)
Habe schon die Spule runtergehabt und geguckt ob alles richtig sitzt (passt alles) oder ob ich noch irgendwo ne Unterlegscheibe wegnehmen kann: Sieht nicht so aus  Was kann ich da machen? (ausser andere Rolle kaufen? )


----------



## Purist (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



CaptainPike schrieb:


> Habe schon die Spule runtergehabt und geguckt ob alles richtig sitzt (passt alles) oder ob ich noch irgendwo ne Unterlegscheibe wegnehmen kann: Sieht nicht so aus  Was kann ich da machen?



|rolleyes Wir hatten das Thema schon einmal hier, irgendwo 

Du nimmst erst einmal die Schnur wieder komplett runter. 

-Du ziehst lediglich die Bremse so fest wie möglich an und spulst dann auf. Schon nach den ersten Schichten müsstest du erkennen können, ob sie grade aufspult. Tut sie es nicht: noch fester zuschrauben.

_hier stand Falsches!_
Wenn du einmal die Unterfütterung gerade drauf hast, gibt's eigentlich keine großen Probleme mehr.


----------



## CaptainPike (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Okay, vielleicht werd ich mir doch mal die Mühe machen und alle 16 Seiten lesen  Aber spult er dann später nicht trotzdem wieder zu flach? Klingt eher so als wäre das ein Trick um einmalig gerade aufzuspulen. Ich will damit ans Meer, da wird weit und oft geworfen!


----------



## Wollebre (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Die Spule stütze sich mit dem Teil (117) auf der kleinen Achse (39B) ab. Die Teile 6,7, 117 sind mit dem Teil 47 fest mit der Spule verschraubt. 
Die kleine Achse 39B wird mit gegen Herausfallen mit der Kunststoffkappe (39A) gesichert. Da ist nichts zu verstellen. Da ist nichts in der Höhe oder Tiefe zu verstellen.
Distanzscheiben wie somst dafür üblich gibt es nicht. 
Sehe daher keine Möglichkeit die Spule tiefer zu setzen.

Würde die beim Händler tauschen. Dann direkt im Laden die Schnur per Hand aufspulen. Nicht mit der Maschine! Wenn auch schlechtes Wickelbild kauf dir eine andere Rolle.
Wenn der Händler die Technik der Rolle nicht kennt, kannst ihm gerne die Schematics zeigen.

Good Luck

Wolfgang


----------



## Purist (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



CaptainPike schrieb:


> Aber spult er dann später nicht trotzdem wieder zu flach?



Wieviel Schnur wirfst du denn von der Spule?

@Wollebre:
Das mit der Distanzscheibe ist meinerseits Murks gewesen, die sitzt auf Part 98/dem Kugellager und sorgt eher für einen besseren Rotorsitz.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Das Wickelbild auf dem Bild des TE ist ja mal richtig übel - da fängt die "Dönerspießung" schon ganz unten an.

Irgendwas stimmt da definitiv nicht - die Slammer ist zwar allgemein keine Wickelschönheit, aber das sieht echt heftig bzw. unbrauchbar aus.

Meine Slammers bilden erst nen Kegel, wenn der Spulenfüllstand oben schon zu hoch ist

--> ich nehme da den allerersten Anfang von Kegelbildung jeweils als Indikator dafür, dass nun genug Schnur draufgekurbelt ist.

Dann höre ich auf mit dem Bespulen, unter der Spulenkante sind dann noch so 2 bis 3 mm Luft. Und die Wicklung ist brauchbar gerade.

Beim Bespulen knalle ich die Bremse jeweils maximal zu.


----------



## Wollebre (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

@Wollebre:
Das mit der Distanzscheibe ist meinerseits Murks gewesen, die sitzt auf Part 98/dem Kugellager und sorgt eher für einen besseren Rotorsitz.[/QUOTE]


 Wäre evtl. eine Möglichkeit. Muss man austesten um wie viele MM der Rotor höher kommen muss. Bei dem üblen Wickelbild gehe ich von 1,5-2 mm aus. Dann ist zu prüfen wie viele Gewindewege des Pinions noch für die Rotormutter zur Verfügung stehen. Für sicheren Halt wenigstens die Stärke der Mutter.

 Für mich ist das einfach Müll und würde das Ding sofort zurück geben und etwas anderes kaufen.

 Ist doch wohl beim besten Willen nicht Aufgabe des Käufers ein nicht ausgereiftes Produkt einsatzfähig zu machen. Schon gar nicht wenn dazu die Rolle noch halb demontiert werden muss.... 

 Diverse namhafte Hersteller legen genau dafür Distanzscheiben bei. Schon beim ersten Aufspulen per Hand kann dann eine ungleiche Wicklung einfach justiert werden. Allein das kann schon beim Wechsel auf eine andere Schnurstärke notwendig werden,oder wenn man Ersatzspulen mit unterschiedlich starke Schnüre hat.


----------



## Purist (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Ist doch wohl beim besten Willen nicht Aufgabe des Käufers ein nicht ausgereiftes Produkt einsatzfähig zu machen.



Die Rolle ist ausgereift, wie dir bestimmt bekannt ist, über Jahre bewährt und vermutlich längst nicht mehr in Produktion. Da mag dann auch der Haken an der Sache sein, meine alten Slammers waren diesbezüglich auch empfindlich, bei den jüngsten (ebenso 360er) muss man die Bremse aber extrem zudrehen um eine ordentliche "Anfangswicklung" zu erhalten, ohne die man ein normales  Wickelbild, ohne solche Kegel, im Angelbereich von 100-150m vergessen kann. 
Woran das genau liegt? #c Ich vermute die Bremse steckt konstruktionsbedingt dahinter..


----------



## angler1996 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

wenn in dem Bild oben der Bügel wirklich voll zugeklappt ist, kann das Ding eigentlich nicht höher die Spule rauf wickeln.
 Der Mittelpunkt vom Schnurlaufröllchen ist genau auf Höhe der Spuleninnenkante, der Außendurchmesser vom Schnurlaufröllchen dürfte identisch sein mit der Höhe der Wicklung#h


----------



## Purist (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*



angler1996 schrieb:


> wenn in dem Bild oben der Bügel wirklich voll zugeklappt ist, kann das Ding eigentlich nicht höher die Spule rauf wickeln.



Bei der Mono hat's doch auch geklappt.. 



angler1996 schrieb:


> Der Mittelpunkt vom Schnurlaufröllchen ist genau auf Höhe der Spuleninnenkante, der Außendurchmesser vom Schnurlaufröllchen dürfte identisch sein mit der Höhe der Wicklung#h



Richtig und wichtig, so kann man nämlich per Augenmaß schon sehen, ob die Aufwicklung gleichmäßig erfolgen wird bevor man Schnur aufspult. Aber wie gesagt: Per Bremse einstellen und: Wir hatten das schon einmal hier im Forum, ist noch nicht lange her und da wurde das Problem auch gelöst


----------



## Wollebre (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

wenn ich die letzten Kommentare lese, wickelt die nur bei voll zugeknallter Bremse gut auf. (dann aufpassen das dadurch der Pin 39A nicht verbiegt. Hatte mal solch einen "Kameraden" auf dem OP Tisch. s.Bild

In der Praxis, wo nun nicht mit zugeknallter Bremse gefischt wird, muss demnach die Rolle wieder mieserabel aufspulen.... 

Gleichmäßiges Aufspulen funktioniert nur wenn in oberster Stellung des Rotors die Unterseite der Führungsrille des Röllchens die Schnur gleich unter der Abwurfkante ablegt, in unterster Stellung halt umgekehrt.

Ein dazwischen ergibt nie ein befriedigendes Wickelbild!

Wie schon geschrieben wird die Feinjustierung durch aufstecken oder anehmen von Distanzscheiben erzielt. Darum sollte es seitens der Hersteller selbstverständlich sein jeder Rolle einige beizupacken!


----------



## CaptainPike (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Penn Slammer*

Die Mono sieht gut aus weil ich sie zwischendurch schon geradegerückt hatte (Das Foto war schon Versuch Nr 2) Dem Schnurlauf fehlen vorne wirklich 1-2mm. Ich frage mich wie nah dann die Unterkante der Spule am Gehäuse schleifen soll, denn soviel Platz ist da ja nicht mehr. Ist mir alles zu stressig, ich schicke diese Rolle ein. Mal gucken was der Händler sagt. Danke für eure Mühe


----------

